# M&p 15 22 25 round magazines



## Zach1987 (Feb 1, 2021)

I have 3 extra M&P 15 22 magazines for sale, $50 each.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Not to be a horses butt but they are here for half that price.


https://discreetfirearmsplug.com/shop/sw-mp15-22-22lr-25-rd-magazine-19922/


----------



## Zach1987 (Feb 1, 2021)

bowgy said:


> Not to be a horses butt but they are here for half that price.
> 
> 
> https://discreetfirearmsplug.com/shop/sw-mp15-22-22lr-25-rd-magazine-19922/


Well if you wanna spend $300 minimum to order them than go for it. Good luck finding any online. But you probably already knew that right…..


----------

